# EUR/NZD Analysis



## PipSafe (2 April 2014)

EUR/NZD in recent weeks has been in a strong and consistent trend in the price movements which Sellers have been successful in reaching to the lowest price of 1.57654. Currently the mentioned price level is fixed as a bottom price, and it is the most important Support level in front of the price.Currently price in long term time frames like monthly, weekly and daily time frames is under 5 day moving average which shows a consistent descending trend in long period of time.Price has been stopped from more descending with reaching to the supportive edge of Up Channel technical pattern (sellers use this lever to exit their trades) and starts to ascend.

In the range of formed bottom price there are Hammer and inverted Hammer candlestick pattern that shows the possibility for formation of a successful bottom price in continuing ascending trend.As it is obvious in the picture below, there is a harmonic butterfly pattern between the top price of 1.69937 and the bottom price of 1.57654 that there is a potential for changing price direction from D point of this pattern. RSI indicator is in saturation sell area and divergence mode with the price chart that confirms the current bottom price and warns about ascending of price during the next candles.According to the current condition the first warning for ascending of price is breaking of the resistance level of 1.59591.


----------



## PipSafe (19 June 2014)

EUR/NZD was in a strong and consistent downtrend during the recent days that sellers were successful in obtaining the lowest price of 1.55616.price with reaching to the supportive level which is shown in the picture below ( made of 2 bottom prices) and the round level of 1.5555 has stopped from more descend( sellers used this level to exit their trades) and with formation of a bottom price in daily time frame has prepared a field for ascending of price. Formation of Inverted hammer and hammer candlestick patterns with thin body in green area shows indecision market and vulnerability of descending trend.

As it is obvious in the picture below, between the top price of 1.62873 and bottom price of 1.55616 there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with IDEAL ratios of 78.6 and 127.2 that warns the potential of ascending from the D point of this pattern.  Stoch indicator in daily time frame is in saturation sell area and warns the potential for ascending and reformation according to the next cycle. Generally according to the current situation, until the bottom price of 1.55616 is preserved, there is the potential for ascending of price and reformation of descending trend.

Technical Analysis of EUR/NZD dated 2014.06.18


----------



## PipSafe (1 July 2014)

As it was mentioned in the previous technical analysis of this currency pair dated 2014.04.01, according to the formed technical signs, there was the potential for ascending of price which finally happened. Buyers were successful in achieving the highest price of 1.62805.Currently price with teaching to the ascending trend line ( made of 2 bottom prices) has been stopped from more descend and with forming of the harami candlestick pattern on weekly chart, warns the possibility of formation of a bottom price which need the confirmation by the next bullish candle. According to the formed movements in the chart, there is AB=CD harmonic pattern(also you can see else harmonic pattern) with none-ideal ratios of 78.6 and 161.8 between top price of 1.62805 and the bottom price of 1.54724 that warns about the potential of ascending from the endpoint of this pattern.

RSI indicator in daily time frame is in saturation sell area and also it is in divergence mode with the price chart that confirms the created bottom price on the uptrend line and warns about the potential of changing price direction. Generally until the bottom price of 1.54724 is preserved, price will have the potential for ascending and reformation.

Technical Analysis of EUR/NZD dated 2014.06.30


----------



## Stratanu (9 July 2014)

EURNZD on Daily Chart - Has made a 14 month low at 1.5438 en route to the 2012-14 support line at 1.5287. On Weekly Chart - The 78.6% Fibonacci retracement at 1.5552 has been breached and 1.5287 is thus in focus.


----------



## PipSafe (15 November 2014)

Forex Market Analysis
EUR/NZD Analysis

EUR/NZD during the recent days was in a strong and consistent down trend that sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 1.57211 .Price has been stopped from more descending with reaching to the up trend line made of 2 supportive points (some sellers used these levels to leave their trades) during descending .

As it is obvious in the picture below, there is Gartley harmonic pattern between the top price of 1.64425 and the bottom price of 1.57211 that there is a potential for ceasing of price from D point of this pattern. Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area in daily time frame that warns the potential of formation of a bottom price and a little price reformation in this range. Generally according to the current situation of the price chart in daily time frame until the third point of up trend line is preserved, the price will have the potential to ascend and pass the mentioned bottom price.


----------



## PipSafe (13 January 2015)

Technical analysis of EUR/NZD dated 2015.01.12

Right now EUR/NZD pair in its descending trend from 2009 year is in the lowest (around)fixed prices during its recent 15 years and Sellers have the price close to the supportive levels’ range of 2012 and 2013.Price has been stopped from more descending with reaching to the supportive edge of Down Channel pattern and also the round supportive level of 1.50500(sellers use this levels to exit their trades) and starts to ascend.

As it is obvious in the picture below, there is an ideal butterfly pattern between the top price of 1.64450 and the bottom price of 1.50500 that there is a potential for ceasing of price from D point of this pattern.RSI indicator is in saturation sell area in daily time frame and according to the next cycle confirms the mentioned bottom price(D) and warns about ascending during the next candles.Generally until the Support Level of 1.50500 on Down Channel is preserved, the price has the potential for reformation and ascends in this currency pair.


----------



## PipSafe (15 January 2015)

Technical Analysis of EUR/SGD dated 2015.01.14

EUR/SGD was in a strong and consistent downtrend during the recent months that sellers were successful in obtaining the lowest price of 1.56611 .Price during the downtrend by reaching to the support level of number 1 weekly pivot point and touching the Fibonacci resistance level of 78.6( from the bottom price of 1.51710 to top price of 1.76662) has been stopped from more descends by creating a bottom price. (need to be confirmed by a bullish candle)

As it is obvious in the picture below, between the top price of 1.64375 and bottom price of 1.56611 there is Bullish Deep Crab harmonic pattern that warns the potential of ascending from the D point of this pattern.RSI indicator is in saturation sell area in h4 time frame and in divergence mode with the price chart that warns about changing price direction during the next days.The first important warning for ascending of price is breaking of the 1.57675 resistance level(the highest level of price changes in previous candle).


----------



## PipSafe (25 February 2015)

Technical analysis of EUR/NZD dated 24.02.2015

EUR/NZD was in a strong and consistent downtrend during the recent days that Sellers were successful in obtaining the lowest price of 1.4945.price with reaching to the important round level of 1.5000 has stopped from more descend ( Sellers used this level to exit their trades) and with formation of a bottom price in daily time frame has prepared a field for ascending of price.price in daily time frame created hammer candle stick pattern in bottom price of 1.4945 and has provided ascending of price and stop loss of price.

As it is obvious in the picture below, there is a harmonic Gartley pattern between the bottom price of 1.4945 and the top price of 1.5816 that there is a potential for changing price direction from D point of this pattern.Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area in daily time frame and it warns the potential for ascending of the price according to the next cycle.Generally according to the formed signs in price chart, until the bottom price of 1.4945 is preserved; price will have the potential for increasing and ascend.


----------



## PipSafe (18 March 2015)

Technical analysis of EUR/CAD dated 17.03.2015

EUR/NZD was in a strong and consistent downtrend during the recent months that Sellers were successful in obtaining the lowest price of 1.4251. According to the previous day changes, previous week candle was closed as Tweezers Bottom(with hammer pattern) candlestick pattern which shows vulnerability of descending trend and potential for formation of a bottom price in this range.As it is obvious in the picture below, between the top price of 1.6194 and bottom price of 1.4251 there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with ratios of 76.8 and 127.2 that warns the potential of ascending from the D point of this pattern.

RSI indicator is in saturation Sell area in daily time frame and in divergence mode with the price chart that warns about changing price direction during the next days.Generally according to the current situation, until the bottom price of 1.4251 is preserved, there is the potential for ascending of price and reformation of descending trend.


----------



## PipSafe (25 March 2015)

Technical analysis of EUR/NZD dated 2015.03.24

EUR/NZD during the recent week was in a strong downtrend that Sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 1.4129 .Right now the price is in the lowest prices in the recorded history and generally in long term interval according to the bottom price of 1.4129 and other factors, it has a good potential for ascending.Currently price at daily time frame has formed Hammer candlestick pattern (To notice this candlestick pattern, there is a need to closure of a descending candle) that shows the first warning signals for the formation of a bottom price.

As it is obvious in the picture below, between the bottom price of 1.4129 and top price of 1.6195, there is an AB=CD harmonic pattern with ideal ratios of 61.8 and 161.8 which warns about ascending of the price from the D point of this pattern.RSI indicator is in saturation sell area and in divergence mode with the price chart confirms the mentioned bottom price and warns about changing price direction.Generally according to the current situation, if the bottom price of 1.4129 records, the price will have the potential in reaching to the S=R .


----------

